# hp deskjet f2280 not printing nor scanning [SOLVED]

## while true

Oi,

Printing problem;

I managed to install gento and xfce, also a bunch of apps on my latitude d500, and I followed gentoo instructions for installing printers:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

I have HP Deskjet f2280 all-in-one

It has copy, scan and print capabilities.

As I progressed, I found out that I need hplip, so I believe I got that driver, but I am not sure (I am new to gentoo).

As I try to make a test print nothing happens.

Also, from, e.g. gedit, I can see printer, and I can print, but the printer is not printing...

As I check (or try to make another print in gedit) I can see that status is:

recoverable:Network host 'latitude-d500' is busy: will retry in x seconds...; Printer 'HP_printer may not be connected.

lsusb gives:

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:2404 Hwelett-Packard

My laptop has only two usb connections, so I use usb hub to connect my external disks and printer.

Also, Xsane does not detect device to scan..

I could post some files, but I do not know which.

Thank you.

----------

## Rexilion

Can you post the output of:

```
emerge -av cups hplip
```

please?

----------

## while true

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> please?

 

no no no, you shy lion, I am the one saying please, kheh, thank you man!

as root:

```
latitude-d500 ~ # emerge -av cups hplip                                        

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg pam perl php png ppds python samba slp ssl tiff -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1  USE="X hpcups -doc -fax -hpijs -libnotify -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -policykit -qt4 -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

latitude-d500 ~ # 
```

as user:

```
strela@latitude-d500 ~ $ emerge -av cups hplip                         

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg pam perl php png ppds python samba slp ssl tiff -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1  USE="X hpcups -doc -fax -hpijs -libnotify -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -policykit -qt4 -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

strela@latitude-d500 ~ $ 
```

----------

## Rexilion

 *while true wrote:*   

>  *Rexilion wrote:*   please? 
> 
> no no no, you shy lion, I am the one saying please, kheh, thank you man!
> 
> as root:

 

lol   :Razz: 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg pam perl php png ppds python samba slp ssl tiff -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1  USE="X hpcups -doc -fax -hpijs -libnotify -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -policykit -qt4 -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Try emerging hplip with this:

```
USE="qt4 scanner" emerge -q hplip
```

That might give you a nice GUI to help configuring your printer properly. It's connected over USB which I do not know much about.

----------

## bobspencer123

try emerging hplip with use flags: new-hpcups and scanner

have you tried installing printer through cups web interface? localhost:631

also post output of: 

# cat /etc/cups/client.conf

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i config_usb_printer

you can also check out this post in which many possible solutions / ideas were posted that you can try: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-824560-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

## while true

Oi guys,

...but, lion, if I understand correctly (bare in mind that I am new to gentoo and I was mistaken before, kheh), if it says USE -qd4, than use should not have qt4... 

However, I did add scanner -hpijs -static-ppds and new-hpcups to USE.

My USE="gtk gnome bzip2 gzip rar zip samba php slp hpcups ppds new-hpcups scanner pam branding gcj mplayer mp3 gimp usb X branding dbus hal jpeg png gif tiff startup-notification thunar cairo lock session automount opengl avahi wmf xml apache2 mysql mdnsresponder-compat -arts -kde -minimal -qt3 -qt4 -hpijs -static-ppds" is growing with every day, heh heh...

latitude-d500 ~ # cat /etc/cups/client.conf 

ServerName /var/run/cups/cups.sock

latitude-d500 ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i config_usb_printer 

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

latitude-d500 ~ # 

Any way, I don't know whics servise I am supposed to restart, so I rebooted...

And IT IS ALIVE!!!!!!

UUAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

..as always, I'll go another round:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!! UA! HA! 

Guys, thank you very much!!!!

edit, how do I mard post as SOLVED? (p.s. don't tell my friends about this)

----------

## Rexilion

 *while true wrote:*   

> Any way, I don't know whics servise I am supposed to restart, so I rebooted...
> 
> And IT IS ALIVE!!!!!!
> 
> UUAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...

 

Heh lol, you can put solved by editing the first post then you can edit the 'subject' line.

----------

